# Atmosphere 0.11.0 released, supports Switch firmware 10.0.0



## Tyvar1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Faster than light!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2020)

Tyvar1 said:


> Faster than light!



Me likeskies!


----------



## b17bomber (Apr 14, 2020)

Still need to wait for sigpatches, right?


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 14, 2020)

Pirates be like "okay but where's the sigpatches?"


----------



## huma_dawii (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice, wonder when is SX OS following...


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 14, 2020)

w h e r e    a r e     t h e     s i g    p a t c h e s ?


----------



## Cylent1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Sitll waiting for SXOS!


----------



## Dust2dust (Apr 14, 2020)

Cylent1 said:


> Sitll waiting for SXOS!


Still waiting?  You make it sound like 10.0 firmware came out a month ago.  Have a little patience, my friend!  It's not like any game needs 10.0 right now.


----------



## Kev63 (Apr 14, 2020)

You can use SXOS 9.2.0 EmuNAND on 10.0.0 SysNAND you know?


----------



## NinjaTurtle (Apr 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> w h e r e    a r e     t h e     s i g    p a t c h e s ?


no way to make the old sig patches work with this??


----------



## mrdude (Apr 14, 2020)

Cylent1 said:


> Sitll waiting for SXOS!



WTF - do you have cobwebs on your head and you've turned into a skeleton - because you've waited for nearly an entire 24hr period. Luckily no games need this firmware or I think you'd be demented by now.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 14, 2020)

Cylent1 said:


> Sitll waiting for SXOS!


Throw that away


----------



## Cylent1 (Apr 14, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Throw that away


...uuuummmmm NO!  I use usb hdd so thats not an option/


----------



## Teletron1 (Apr 15, 2020)

New hekate out as well don’t forget the little guys


----------



## Something whatever (Apr 15, 2020)

awesome


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 15, 2020)

Omg sxos is taking forever. I’m gonna die. Jk


----------



## anhminh (Apr 15, 2020)

Old sigpatchs still work?


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 15, 2020)

anhminh said:


> Old sigpatchs still work?


no, trust me, i tried.


----------



## NinjaTurtle (Apr 15, 2020)

How long does it usually take to release the sigpatches?


----------



## dotmehdi (Apr 15, 2020)

Wow.. The amount of posts about Sigpatches... 

You guys really needed to remap your controllers ?? Nobody have ever heard about HID-Mitm ?? 
Just wait or don't update.


----------



## Americanista (Apr 15, 2020)

I updated my switch to 10.0 and Atmosphere to 0.11.0.

When I try to reboot, Kosmos says "Unknown pkg1 version." Not yet supported HDS version!" Failed to launch HDS!"

How can I fix this? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 15, 2020)

Americanista said:


> I updated my switch to 10.0 and Atmosphere to 0.11.0.
> 
> When I try to reboot, Kosmos says "Unknown pkg1 version." Not yet supported HDS version!" Failed to launch HDS!"
> 
> ...


update Hekate


----------



## Americanista (Apr 15, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> update Hekate



Thanks for your quick reply. I forgot to update Hekate. 

Now, I updated Hekate and now I have an error saying "Failed to apply 'nosigchk'!"

Know anything about this one?


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 15, 2020)

Americanista said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. I forgot to update Hekate.
> 
> Now, I updated Hekate and now I have an error saying "Failed to apply 'nosigchk'!"
> 
> Know anything about this one?


i have seen that error before but i don't remember how i fixed it.
Atmos 11 wasn't booting at first, then i deleted my entire atmosphere folder and put a clean atmos on the sd card, now it works. 
Try doing that.


----------



## Americanista (Apr 15, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> i have seen that error before but i don't remember how i fixed it.
> Atmos 11 wasn't booting at first, then i deleted my entire atmosphere folder and put a clean atmos on the sd card, now it works.
> Try doing that.



Again, thanks for the help. I tried that and it said some file missing in the cfg file. So, I put everything back the way it was and it's still showing the same error.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 15, 2020)

Americanista said:


> Again, thanks for the help. I tried that and it said some file missing in the cfg file. So, I put everything back the way it was and it's still showing the same error.


I'm afraid i can't help you then, good luck my friend.


----------



## Americanista (Apr 15, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I'm afraid i can't help you then, good luck my friend.



Thanks for all your help. 

I found this with no luck: 
 the hekate_ipl.ini config file said
{--- Custom Firmware ---}
kip1patch=nosigchk

Removed the kip1patch=nosigchk line.

But the Switch stays on black screen.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Apr 15, 2020)

There was a LOT of news today. Jeez


----------



## tommasi (Apr 15, 2020)

External HDD support?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2020)

tommasi said:


> External HDD support?



Only with TX


----------



## godreborn (Apr 15, 2020)

tommasi said:


> External HDD support?



nintendo has gone on record to say that they may add external hdd support, but I kinda doubt it due to the fact that the system is meant to be portable.  as far as atmosphere, I doubt it will ever have support for an external hdd due to piracy concerns.


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Apr 15, 2020)

tommasi said:


> External HDD support?


Only with the based SXOS


----------



## Rahkeesh (Apr 15, 2020)

godreborn said:


> nintendo has gone on record to say that they may add external hdd support, but I kinda doubt it due to the fact that the system is meant to be portable.  as far as atmosphere, I doubt it will ever have support for an external hdd due to piracy concerns.



Allowing homebrew to read your hard drive is a far cry from executing code from there. E-shop installs have zero ability there and atmosphere piracy is basically just that minus valid signatures. Hell I thought even SXOS was basically copying the XCIs to the SD card as part of the mounting process. Anyway I thought Addubz was even working on that feature for atmosphere.


----------



## Steinyamite (Apr 15, 2020)

Americanista said:


> Thanks for all your help.
> 
> I found this with no luck:
> the hekate_ipl.ini config file said
> ...



Hey just spent the last 2 hours dealing with this. Complete pain. Anyways the fix is as follows.
In atmosphere folder delete the kips folder. Then in bootloader folder delete the patches.ini file. If you would like my Hekate.ini file ill upload it here. It may need some tweaking for what bmp files to look for to give you icons in hekate cfw menu but otherwise it should be good. Any questions I am around.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 15, 2020)

So I typically use the Kosmos packages, but this time, I wanted to do a few things instead of waiting, so I basically copied over the folders of atmosphere, bootloader, sept, etc, got the newest hekate payload (of course I backed all of these up beforehand), and started it up. Copied 10.0.0 NAND to my emuMMC fine, but when I got to launch CFW (SYSNAND), every goes well until after the Switch logo, to which it then crashes with the error code 2168-0002 (0x4a8). I likely did something wrong. Since I had made backups of those folders, should I just start fresh?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2020)

DiscostewSM said:


> So I typically use the Kosmos packages, but this time, I wanted to do a few things instead of waiting, so I basically copied over the folders of atmosphere, bootloader, sept, etc, got the newest hekate payload (of course I backed all of these up beforehand), and started it up. Copied 10.0.0 NAND to my emuMMC fine, but when I got to launch CFW (SYSNAND), every goes well until after the Switch logo, to which it then crashes with the error code 2168-0002 (0x4a8). I likely did something wrong. Since I had made backups of those folders, should I just start fresh?




Start fresh


----------



## Keylogger (Apr 15, 2020)

I cant boot fusee primary at all... seeing atmosphere logo and then black screen :/


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 15, 2020)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Start fresh


Ok, simple enough. I wiped all those folders (but kept the bootloader and simply had files copied over it as the github says not to worry, especially if you want to keep your configs and payloads), and started them fresh. Now it works, so I'm now trying to work on the sysmodules I had (which I copied-pasted the ones not part of the fresh install, and it still crashed, so one or more of those might be the issue). Sys-ftpd-light work, so now I don't have to keep taking my card out. Tesla won't start up (the Kosmos homebrew tool shows it locked on Off, though I can toggle ftpd). That's as far as I have gone.

edit:

Turns out the sysmodule Emuiibo is causing the crash (or at least that is one of them at this time).


----------



## Keylogger (Apr 15, 2020)

Animal crossing legit game keep crashing on atmosphere :s


----------



## gizmomelb (Apr 15, 2020)

godreborn said:


> nintendo has gone on record to say that they may add external hdd support, but I kinda doubt it due to the fact that the system is meant to be portable.  as far as atmosphere, I doubt it will ever have support for an external hdd due to piracy concerns.



atmosphere and piracy concerns.. you have seen the number of question regarding sigpatches right?  the whole atmosphere isn't for piracy schtick makes me laugh.. it's like windows isn't for piracy, or *nix isn't for piracy.


----------



## leerpsp (Apr 15, 2020)

So if I get this right since I updated to 10.0.0 on my switch I can not boot or use cfw at all? because i ether get a black screen or every error that was named here and some.


----------



## gizmomelb (Apr 15, 2020)

Rahkeesh said:


> Allowing homebrew to read your hard drive is a far cry from executing code from there. E-shop installs have zero ability there and atmosphere piracy is basically just that minus valid signatures. Hell I thought even SXOS was basically copying the XCIs to the SD card as part of the mounting process. Anyway I thought Addubz was even working on that feature for atmosphere.



nah, SX OS actually RUNS XCI images direct from the USB device, it doesn't copy the file to SD at all.


----------



## linuxares (Apr 15, 2020)

leerpsp said:


> So if I get this right since I updated to 10.0.0 on my switch I can not boot or use cfw at all? because i ether get a black screen or every error that was named here and some.


No, it will work fine if you boot with Atmosphere and not Hekate for example.


----------



## leerpsp (Apr 15, 2020)

I was getting Unknown pkg1 version." Not yet supported HDS version!" Failed to launch HDS after missing with it for a wile I get Failed to apply 'nosigchk'! if i boot with Atmosphere I get the boot screen then a black screen and that is all no amount of formatting or anything will work and iv been at this for hours.


----------



## Keylogger (Apr 15, 2020)

New release: https://github.com/atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/releases/tag/0.11.1


----------



## urherenow (Apr 15, 2020)

leerpsp said:


> I was getting Unknown pkg1 version." Not yet supported HDS version!" Failed to launch HDS after missing with it for a wile I get Failed to apply 'nosigchk'! if i boot with Atmosphere I get the boot screen then a black screen and that is all no amount of formatting or anything will work and iv been at this for hours.


there are no sigcheck hashes for 10.0 yet. If you have anything unofficial on your home screen, to include a custom theme (you can simply delete the theme), it won't load HOS at all. Also, you probably need to install that new Atmosphere that just released.

This is why I don't update CFW right after a new firmware comes out.


----------



## The_Green_Nerd (Apr 15, 2020)

Kev63 said:


> You can use SXOS 9.2.0 EmuNAND on 10.0.0 SysNAND you know?



Is there any news if there is any fuse burning? 9.2.0 will work from an emunand SD-card. But standy functionality will not. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 15, 2020)

NinjaTurtle said:


> How long does it usually take to release the sigpatches?



Thats why nobody answered your question. I am going to answer yours. Dont ASK. That's simple.


----------



## Essasetic (Apr 15, 2020)

The_Green_Nerd said:


> Is there any news if there is any fuse burning? 9.2.0 will work from an emunand SD-card. But standy functionality will not. Correct me if I am wrong.


10.0.0 does burn a fuse.
https://switchbrew.org/wiki/Fuses


----------



## leerpsp (Apr 15, 2020)

I updated it to the newest release and now get this

What am I doing wrong.


----------



## Essasetic (Apr 15, 2020)

leerpsp said:


> I updated it to the newest release and now get this
> 
> What am I doing wrong.



Do you have emuiibo installed? If so remove it. That needs to be manually updated to support 10.0.0


----------



## AD2076 (Apr 15, 2020)

leerpsp said:


> I updated it to the newest release and now get this
> 
> What am I doing wrong.



remove emuiibo from your sd


----------



## leerpsp (Apr 15, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> Do you have emuiibo installed? If so remove it. That needs to be manually updated to support 10.0.0


Just now got it working but non of the games will but it will corrupt the data over and over. hope i can get this fixxed i have a 6 year old that wants to link trade pokemon with me to day and don't want to have to tell her its broken.


----------



## linuxares (Apr 15, 2020)

leerpsp said:


> Just now got it working but non of the games will but it will corrupt the data over and over. hope i can get this fixxed i have a 6 year old that wants to link trade pokemon with me to day and don't want to have to tell her its broken.


You can't until the sigpatches are updated....


----------



## leerpsp (Apr 15, 2020)

linuxares said:


> You can't until the sigpatches are updated....


ah ok so from now on I need to hold off on any kind of updating till everything is out, I know better now.


----------



## Frankbel (Apr 15, 2020)

leerpsp said:


> ah ok so from now on I need to hold off on any kind of updating till everything is out, I know better now.


That's a golden and well-known rule.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Apr 15, 2020)

And thats why "Atmosphere > any other cfw".

Always.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 15, 2020)

anhminh said:


> Old sigpatchs still work?


How the f..k should older signature patches work with the latest firmware? Tell me that.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 15, 2020)

hoaa, I didn't even see the v10 release info yet that I see Atmo11.
Really nice changelog (I think) about error report, great work and thanks to everyone involved!

I'm curious what that "homebrew-able OS upgrade/downgrade" method means or will allow in the future.

I'll look for fw v10 changelog now.
edit : button remapping with multiple config? what! At last. that's what I just suggested to Sony's SD5 last week after I said "this is the first homebrew on any hacked console"? someone is watching me...
Thank you and congratz Nintendo being the first to do it after 30 years!


----------



## PhyChris (Apr 15, 2020)

leerpsp said:


> ah ok so from now on I need to hold off on any kind of updating till everything is out, I know better now.


I can remember learning that lesson way back in the early PS3 CFW scene. a fat brick. used the disc drive and PSU for repairs lol


----------



## fvig2001 (Apr 15, 2020)

I learned it the hard way on my 360. There was this small update with a good feature (compression on installed games) that secretly destroyed the JTAG line.


----------



## evertonstz (Apr 15, 2020)

Bad news for anyone who updated and wanted sigpatches... Nintendo seem to have moved checks from FS to Loader, basically killing sigpatches. The community will need to find other around the piracy checks, could take a while.


----------



## IZUNYA (Apr 15, 2020)

If my emunand is on 9.20, can i still update my CFW, and sigpatch will work ?


----------



## linuxares (Apr 15, 2020)

ConyoK said:


> If my emunand is on 9.20, can i still update my CFW, and sigpatch will work ?


No


----------



## IZUNYA (Apr 15, 2020)

linuxares said:


> No



So basically, no update until new patch exist ?


----------



## linuxares (Apr 15, 2020)

ConyoK said:


> So basically, no update until new patch exist ?


Thats what you always should do. No need to update straight away.


----------



## IZUNYA (Apr 15, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Thats what you always should do. No need to update straight away.



I know, that's why i still haven't update my emunand  

But i'd like to extract my ACNH save on sysnand to modify my map again  

No problem , i can wait


----------



## Robmead23 (Apr 15, 2020)

huma_dawii said:


> Nice, wonder when is SX OS following...





Cylent1 said:


> Sitll waiting for SXOS!



Beta is already out


----------



## Cyan (Apr 15, 2020)

evertonstz said:


> Bad news for anyone who updated and wanted sigpatches... Nintendo seem to have moved checks from FS to Loader, basically killing sigpatches. The community will need to find other around the piracy checks, could take a while.


really?
I feel like they waited for that change until they had a nice update with lot of new features to appeal the users to update.

Im probably wrong, as they could have done that change long ago in their usual "behind he scene", but it's funny it's done in one where there are actual user's new features.


----------



## BruhTh3Lip (Apr 15, 2020)

Are sigpatches only necessary for pirated games? If I dont plan to do any pirating can I change something in the hekate_ipl.ini to avoid the sigchk error?


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 15, 2020)

Why do people jump the gun instead of wait? I'm still comfortable on 9.1.0 I did update my switch lite but that's for OFW Use only.  I'm at the point right now I'm happy with the games I have if it is something I really want to play I'll just buy it


----------



## Ace88 (Apr 15, 2020)

evertonstz said:


> Bad news for anyone who updated and wanted sigpatches... Nintendo seem to have moved checks from FS to Loader, basically killing sigpatches. The community will need to find other around the piracy checks, could take a while.



do  you think, this is a big issue? how much time might this take?


----------



## TonyMax (Apr 15, 2020)

Atmosphère 0.11.1 has been released.


----------



## mathew77 (Apr 15, 2020)

TonyMax said:


> Atmosphère 0.11.1 has been released.


..Still without modified Loader, so no dumps (of-our-very-own-bought-fully-licensed-games).


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 15, 2020)

TonyMax said:


> Atmosphère 0.11.1 has been released.



Umm.. check page 3.. it was already mentioned.. Look:



Keylogger said:


> New release: https://github.com/atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/releases/tag/0.11.1


----------



## satel (Apr 15, 2020)

evertonstz said:


> Bad news for anyone who updated and wanted sigpatches... Nintendo seem to have moved checks from FS to Loader, basically killing sigpatches. The community will need to find other around the piracy checks, could take a while.



does this mean SX or TX new mod chips are currently useless or do they not rely on sig patches ??


----------



## BruhTh3Lip (Apr 15, 2020)

Having issues getting the Edizon overlay to pop up. Would I have to wait for the updates to fix those issues?


----------



## mathew77 (Apr 15, 2020)

@BruhTh3Lip
Of course you must wait, wtf with you guys that just can't wait on stable firmwares (9.2.0) till the full support of the new one. For gods sake.


----------



## Frankbel (Apr 15, 2020)

evertonstz said:


> Bad news for anyone who updated and wanted sigpatches... Nintendo seem to have moved checks from FS to Loader, basically killing sigpatches. The community will need to find other around the piracy checks, could take a while.


What if I use my switch keys to build the NSP file from the xci? I mean using xci2nsp converter.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Apr 15, 2020)

Good news indeed! Now how long until REINX catches up?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Americanista said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. I forgot to update Hekate.
> 
> Now, I updated Hekate and now I have an error saying "Failed to apply 'nosigchk'!"
> 
> Know anything about this one?


I thought Hekate was a separate CFW though?


----------



## AmrAmir (Apr 15, 2020)

Once the new sigpatches are released where do I get them from?


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 15, 2020)

AmrAmir said:


> Once the new sigpatches are released where do I get them from?


The following thread normally updates them when a new firmware comes out:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-heard-that-you-guys-need-some-sweet-patches-for-atmosphere.521164/

Alternatively, you can probably downgrade back to 9.2.0 if you really need to wear the eyepatch.


----------



## Cylent1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Catastrophic said:


> Alternatively, you can probably downgrade back to 9.2.0 if you really need to wear the eyepatch.


The best comment all day!


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 16, 2020)

After updating I only get Black Screen. Both EMMC and SysNAND(CFW). Stock Fw SysNAND work fine. Any help? I can still boot Hetake tho


----------



## cultopi (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I update my sysMMC to 10.0.0 and still boot my 9.2 emuMMC with fusee primary in RCM mode?


----------



## motoconcho2 (Apr 16, 2020)

Americanista said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. I forgot to update Hekate.
> 
> Now, I updated Hekate and now I have an error saying "Failed to apply 'nosigchk'!"
> 
> Know anything about this one?


Well I have the exact same problem i fixed by deleting the row "nosigchk" in the file hekate-ipl.ini and it work for me I'm using Emunand so I delete the line that uses CFW.
Now I'm waitin for the sigpatches


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Apr 16, 2020)

i get a black screen
and i even tried reformatting it 
:/


----------



## JunkyJoeDark (Apr 16, 2020)

EvilMakiPR said:


> After updating I only get Black Screen. Both EMMC and SysNAND(CFW). Stock Fw SysNAND work fine. Any help? I can still boot Hetake tho


I had the same problem a sibling updated like an idiot you're going to have to completely reformat the sdcard and remove all its contents.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 16, 2020)

JunkyJoeDark said:


> I had the same problem a sibling updated like an idiot you're going to have to completely reformat the sdcard and remove all its contents.


I did. But I still get black screen


----------



## Heinrich90 (Apr 17, 2020)

Catastrophic said:


> Alternatively, you can probably downgrade back to 9.2.0 if you really need to wear the eyepatch.


So how can i do this? CFW is not booting, everytime the same message with error and when i try to start ChoiDujour from PC with Tegra nothing will happen on my switch. Is there another to downgrad?


----------



## NinjaTurtle (Apr 17, 2020)

Takes too long, I just down graded back to 9.2.0. For all we know the guy in charge of the sigpatches died from covid.


----------



## Al3need44 (Apr 17, 2020)

i update my sawitch to 10.0 and atmosphere to 11.1 al my games work fine ex Animal crossing  which i download the game from Tinfoil
please can u help me out to lunch animal crossing i get this mesage when i lunch the game "the software was closed because an error occured"


----------



## bigbenmc (Apr 17, 2020)

https://mega.nz/file/0l4m3Iza#MZdmyfouP0QPLZE3pNvn2b5K8ljb4LaMcsXxWvXk0ks

The sigpatches for Atmosphere and firmware 10.


----------



## NinjaTurtle (Apr 17, 2020)

bigbenmc said:


> https://mega.nz/file/0l4m3Iza#MZdmyfouP0QPLZE3pNvn2b5K8ljb4LaMcsXxWvXk0ks
> 
> The sigpatches for Atmosphere and firmware 10.


It works with fusee primary, right? I don't need kosmos for it to work?


----------



## Americanista (Apr 17, 2020)

Ok. Finally. I was able to load Atmosphere. Here's what I did:
Downloaded the newest Kosmos pack from https://github.com/AtlasNX/Kosmos/releases
And then, downloaded the sigpatches bigbenmc provided at https://mega.nz/file/0l4m3Iza#MZdmyfouP0QPLZE3pNvn2b5K8ljb4LaMcsXxWvXk0ks

Now, I can't run any games. Any thoughts?

Thanks everyone for their help.


----------



## bigbenmc (Apr 17, 2020)

NinjaTurtle said:


> It works with fusee primary, right? I don't need kosmos for it to work?


Atlas kosmos and atmosphere 11.1 it´s ok. later write this archives.


----------



## zsw12abc (Apr 18, 2020)

Steinyamite said:


> Hey just spent the last 2 hours dealing with this. Complete pain. Anyways the fix is as follows.
> In atmosphere folder delete the kips folder. Then in bootloader folder delete the patches.ini file. If you would like my Hekate.ini file ill upload it here. It may need some tweaking for what bmp files to look for to give you icons in hekate cfw menu but otherwise it should be good. Any questions I am around.


Hey mate,
I tried with your solution, I still have the failed to apply 'nosigchk' issue.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hey mates,
can anyone help me?
i faced the failed to apply 'nosigchk' and failed to launch HOS issue after I updated to NS10.0.0.
I have already update atmosphere to 0.11.1 and update Hekate with CTCAER MODE v5.1.4 and HYX V0.8.7
still have the same issue.
Please help me
Thanks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TonyMax said:


> Atmosphère 0.11.1 has been released.


still have failed to apply 'nosigchk' issue after update to 0.11.1


----------



## zsw12abc (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi guys,
one more issue, 
i deleted kip1patch=nosigchk which makes me skip that failed to apply 'nosigchk' error.
However, my Animal Crossing can not launch.
this is a digital game installed.
Can anyone help me to solve it?


----------



## Ace88 (Apr 18, 2020)

do the sigpatches allready work? someone in this thread wrote, that Nintendo changed the procedure to check if a game can run. He said that new sigpatches wont be enough.


----------



## bigbenmc (Apr 18, 2020)

bigbenmc said:


> Atlas kosmos and atmosphere 11.1 it´s ok. later write this archives.


Work Fine! Use fusse primary to start atmosphere.


----------



## bigbenmc (Apr 18, 2020)

https://mega.nz/file/p5wTyTLT#QJRRVNxRcqEuysbwPNSezMXq9v0tz9s0YQQvhVbNR08


----------



## NinjaTurtle (Apr 19, 2020)

bigbenmc said:


> Atlas kosmos and atmosphere 11.1 it´s ok. later write this archives.


You rock baboon-kun, thank's!


----------



## FocusedWiiWarrior (Apr 25, 2020)

bigbenmc said:


> Work Fine! Use fusse primary to start atmosphere.


Hello, the patches you've posted don't work on atmosphere 0.12.0 anymore. 
Is there a place you could link me to, that has the latest patches? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigbenmc (Apr 25, 2020)

FocusedWiiWarrior said:


> Hello, the patches you've posted don't work on atmosphere 0.12.0 anymore.
> Is there a place you could link me to, that has the latest patches? Thanks in advance!


Use fuse primary 11.1


----------

